#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  acesso remoto olt 4840

## TIKINHOMCZ

aguem saberia informa como acessar remotamente a olt epon da intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> aguem saberia informa como acessar remotamente a olt epon da intelbras


Olá TIKINHOMCZ,

Para isto basta configurar uma rota na OLT e ter um gateway válido na rede.

Comando para criação da rota: (altere os valores entre aspas)
mld-snooping route-port vlan "id da VLAN" interface { all | * thernet "interface eth" }

Link para o manual -> http://backend.intelbras.com/sites/d...840E_04-19.pdf

----------

